# Baits for FLA Pompano



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

What baits or lures are good for Pompano? I will fish in Narvarre and it seems the local pompano prefer different kind of baits and lures. For Galveston bay, I can catch them with peeled shrimps. Thanks.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Sand fleas are the preferred bait around here but peeled shrimp will work. It probably comes in second as the preferred bait.
I think the pomp bite has slowed considerably though. Kind of late in the season.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

pompano jigs also work but are slow going


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

here's a good link on sand fleas since the photos on the PFF link to sand fleas aren't there anymore- http://fishingdestinguide.com/baitSANDFLEAS.html


----------



## justvisitng (Jun 2, 2011)

welldoya said:


> Sand fleas are the preferred bait around here but peeled shrimp will work. It probably comes in second as the preferred bait.
> I think the pomp bite has slowed considerably though. Kind of late in the season.


So will the season be pretty much over by July 4th week? I've coming that week and was looking forward to trying to catch some sand fleas and pompano. is there anything else in the surf that likes the sand fleas?


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

pomps slow down when it gets real hot. youll still be able to catch sand fleas and use them for redfish but i think cut mullet is real good for them, either that or shrimp


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Heartbreaker said:


> pompano jigs also work but are slow going


Speaking of pompano jigs, what happened to that young fella who was building and selling pompano jigs a few years ago?? I remember everyone who tried his jigs went gaga over them and I figured that he would probably have his work cut out for him for a few years after that.

If memory serves, he was from the Pensacola area.


----------

